
QuadrigaCX’s Collapse Was an Inside Job - wglb
https://medium.com/coinmonks/quadrigacxs-collapse-was-an-inside-job-a61dc4b3dd78
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
That’s a pretty smoking gun and it looks like there is a corresponding paper
trail (because of the exchanges used) to the excellent blockchain forensics
here for authorities to use to verify this. Kudos to the author for doing this
research.

